# ivomec plus and fleas



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, two different questions. with ivomec plus do you give orally, inject, or pour on? I know that plain ivomec you can do orally or as a pour, but what about with the plus?

On a second note, my goats have fleas, now my daughter has fleas. Took care of my daughter, but what can I give the goats so we don't have the eternal circle. Hubby is NOT happy with this.

thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Orally on all goat dewormers. 

Mine never had fleas. I think I'd try the spray on treatments for dogs. I've used that on the bucks for ticks.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Are you sure they are fleas and not lice? Fleas are something I've never seen on goats.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Treating for lice:
http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/83/83-3/Cheryl_K_Smith.html


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

I have never seen fleas on a goat. If you actually believe there are fleas, use something very mild, like a kitten or puppy wash or spray. Ivomec plus for cattle is given orally - its very painful given SQ.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Agree on the oral for ivomec plus. 

I was going to vote lice too. I haven't seen fleas on them ever.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would use the Cylence for the lice/fleas (I'm voting lice too), it's a pour on & works for lice. I'm guessing it will work for fleas too then.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Orally, but don't give the plus to pregnant does. 

We use a permethrin spray for goats, chickens and dogs to control lice, fleas, ticks, whatever. Concentrate is $10 per bottle at the feed store. I mixe it up in a fertilizer sprayer (that is ONLY used for the permethrin), pump it up, and dose everything in or near my barn, whether it moves or not. 

I have never seen fleas on goats.  I have seen lice though. The spray I use takes care of both.

ETA: Do NOT use permethrin on cats. It will kill them in a painful, unpretty, massive seizure sort of way. Don't tell Oggy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Don't use Ivomec on cats, either. Similar result.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

Voteing for the lice. I've had goats for over 20 years, and never seen a flea on them. 
(Okay, not so much FOR the lice as think they are probably the problem. lol )


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, she could have gotten them from the dog, but she rarely comes into contact with him so I assumed the goats as she is ALL over them constantly. They are definately fleas, I spent two days going through her hair and then had to get a special shampoo. I know what fleas look like.

I just figure the goats cause we don't have indoor animals, and we only have the chickens (she dosen't play with) the goat dog (rarely comes near us) and the goats that she plays with and hangs all over them.

We will treat dog and spray goats and see if we can eliminate them.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Since they are fleas I would think the goats then got them from the dog that runs with them. Fleas like dogs & most wild animals have them like birds, squirrels, rabbits, etc. that are just running all over the place. Probly your dog got them first & then the goats maybe.
I'd try Caliann's kind of spray 1st.
I think I'd get the Frontline Plus for the dog too. I seen the generic at Menards yesterday & Walmart is also carrying it now too, I checked the ingredients & it's exactly the same & made in the USA. Works Great for flea's & ticks. 
There was a discussion last year about using it on goats but of course no documentation that it works for them or that it doesn't. I don't think you'd want to use it on any goats your milking for the family though.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

The only time I have had fleas on goats is when the goats were penned very close to the dog area, and there were lots of flea eggs in the dirt of the goat pen. I had a serious problem with fleas then, and used a permethrin spray to get rid of them.


----------

